

Apple Reports Second Quarter Results - pathik
http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2011/04/20results.html

======
wiredfool
So, the Gross Margin, the EPS, and the Operating Income pretty well match
their previous record _holiday_ quarter.

They're doing pretty well in the same way that google has a lot of servers.

------
6ren
> Apple also sold 4.69 million iPads, a steep decline from the 7.33 million
> iPads the company sold during the fourth quarter, during the peak holiday
> sales season.

> However, Apple was not able to compare them with sales figures from a year
> ago, as the company had not yet established a full quarter's worth of
> results for the iPad.

[http://www.pcmag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=263436,00.asp?h...](http://www.pcmag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=263436,00.asp?hidPrint=true)

------
amock
What makes this interesting? They did well this quarter and they are going to
do ok next quarter. Intel's earnings report yesterday was much more
surprising, but still not particularly notable to anyone who isn't following
Intel.

~~~
r00fus
I'd say Apple news is interesting in that:

a) it was a stereotypical tech startup, and Jobs is the consummate
entrepreneur. Lots to learn from their history. b) they are the biggest tech
company in the world c) they are still leading innovation in mobile, and that
is an unavoidable market opportunity for tech/social startups and developers.

~~~
amock
Apple is an interesting company but not all Apple news is interesting.
Articles about the three points you mention have a lot of potential, but this
is not related to any of them except Apple being big, which is somewhat
interesting on its own but the reasons for its dominance would be more
interesting. Sales, revenue, and profit are way up as expected and I think an
analysis of the earnings report would have been interesting, but this press
release doesn't provide that.

